# Disposing of fluids



## Stewie (Aug 28, 2008)

When a professional shop changes someone's transmission fluid, do they drain it into a separate container and not into the motor oil container?

How does a pro shop deal with all the different fluids? Brake, ATF, prower steering, motor oil, etc.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't know how a pro shop does it but the dealership I worked at put it all in one container.  It is all petroleum based after all.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 23, 2009)

Stewie said:


> When a professional shop changes someone's transmission fluid, do they drain it into a separate container and not into the motor oil container?
> 
> How does a pro shop deal with all the different fluids? Brake, ATF, prower steering, motor oil, etc.



As far as know professionals uses some objects for draining fluid when changing transmission fluid. I forget the name of that.


----------

